
Ask HN: What are some Amazon alternatives? - JadoJodo
While I don’t know that I’m ready to cancel my Prime account just yet, I do find it less and less used as time goes on. I know one area of struggle is that while I don’t mind paying more off Amazon, paying more and then $10+ for shipping kinda sucks. With that in mind, what are some good (online) alternatives for books, household stuff, games, etc?
======
JadoJodo
I’ll go first and say Libro.fm[0] is a pretty compelling alternative to
Audible.

[0] [https://www.libro.fm](https://www.libro.fm)

------
donnanorton
Ebay seems like a great alternative. I think you can find almost anything
there.

------
pasttense01
ebay.com, walmart.com, target.com, abebooks.com

